# Repashy food products.. Has anyone ever tried their new gel



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Repashy has a new product line. It is a powder that turns into a gel food.
http://www.edmontonreptiles.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23436 
Was wondering if anyone has ever tried any of their other products, or this new one? If yes... what is your opinion?
They will be a vendor at the reptile expo on the 27th in Toronto.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I feed my cichlids the soilent green, they looove it. I really like that it will not cloud the water. It is also great for fry so you dont have to feed them so many times per day, they just eat when they want


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

None of my fish seem to care for it.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Matt, what kind of fish did you feed it to? and what type did you purchase?


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

I feed my tropheus soilent green and the calvus meat pies. They don't cloud the water and suppose to last quite a while in the tanks, but in my tanks they last a couple of minutes


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I used the shrimp souffle and the shrimps were all over it, the snails finally finished off the rest. I made a couple of small flat pieces and then cut them all into tiny squares and froze them, now I can just pull out a sq anytime I want to feed the shrimps.


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

I use Soilent Green to feed my bushynose plecos, my mbuna fry and my adult mbuna for a treat. They all love it. As a side note, it stinks when you mix it.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I bought all 4 types. I feed mostly plecos and corries. I also have some tetras, shrimp and snails that do eat it.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

My CRS love it


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

My otto/loach/platy tank loves the soilent green. My shrimp love it too. There is only a few things that I found bring all the shrimp to the food, most foods some will come out, others will graze later, some if they get some, ok, if not, o well. With the soilent green, all the shrimp come out.

It's tiger approved


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have fed it to all kinds of fish and most love it.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i have fed the community repashy food into my shrimp tank and everyone went nuts for it incl, my assassin snails, my micro thai crabs, my MTS, and CRS that are in the tank...it was extremely interesting watching the micro thai crabs spreading out their legs and watching them grab food from the water current and seeing the assassin snail come out from the substrate to attack the gel...

I had accidentally spilled the gel food into my tank due to slippery fingers and thought i had polluted my water by doing so...but within an hour all the mess was gone!


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya, it's a pretty neat food and seems a lot of time and development went into it. Big Al's has it onsale for about 30% off right now (at least the Hamilton store) so I went and grabbed another package. I grabbed one to try on the weekend and since everyone loves it, I went and got another one and got it last night for double points. Then of course, I can't go just for food, so had to get some substrate, more air line tubing and a few other things. Used some $5 off coupons I got in one of those mailers too, worked out good. Guess it sounds like I'm an extremecouponer for fish stuff. lol.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

lol! I'm the same way about coupons and deals when it comes to fish stuff. Here is a picture of the micro thai crabs coming out of their hiding spots after i spilled the Repashy food into the tank.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> lol! I'm the same way about coupons and deals when it comes to fish stuff. Here is a picture of the micro thai crabs coming out of their hiding spots after i spilled the Repashy food into the tank.


so much algae in your tank


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

If your looking for bigger sizes I've got lots in stock and its MUCH cheaper in the larger sizes. Also coupon code at checkout for free shipping - GTAMEMBER

I am currently out of 64oz Meat Pie and some of the 2oz sizes as well. Lots of 8, 16 & 32oz though.

http://www.canadapleco.com/store/


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> so much algae in your tank


wanna come over and help me clean it up


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

CanadaPleco said:


> If your looking for bigger sizes I've got lots in stock and its MUCH cheaper in the larger sizes. Also coupon code at checkout for free shipping - GTAMEMBER
> 
> I am currently out of 64oz Meat Pie and some of the 2oz sizes as well. Lots of 8, 16 & 32oz though.
> 
> http://www.canadapleco.com/store/


I'll keep that in mind. I wanted to try a small bit first and see how everyone liked it before I went for bigger ones and waited till BA had it on sale and could use my coupons, and now that I know that everyone likes it, I would probably buy in bulk in the future.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

all sizes are back in stock.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Which one would be best for shrimps between the shrimp or green solient one? 


And which one is best for angelfish?


Thanks


Laura


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Well the shrimp one is best for shrimp and the angelfish will also eat the shrimp one. Community or Meat Pie would be great for the angels, they don't like the green one so much, at least mine don't.


----------



## marisesimon (Feb 18, 2008)

*rapashy foods*

I feed the Community plus to my guppies & swordtails and they both love it.

Thanks


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

My CRS gain back so much of there white with Shrimp Souffle. Highly highly recommend it


----------

